# Geotagging Software Recommendations?



## hgraf (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I have been using GPSPhotoLinker on MacOS to geotag my photos using the gpx files produced by my GPS logger.

I'm now looking for options to do this on Linux (Ubuntu) and/or Windows.

Does anyone have any recommendations? I'd much prefer a Linux solution that costs either free or very little. A windows solution would be OK, but I do most of my flow in Linux.

Thanks, TTYL


----------



## Malte_P (Feb 28, 2013)

www.geosetter.de

free


----------



## Orangutan (Mar 1, 2013)

If you already have Lightroom 4, that will do it.


----------



## wsheldon (Mar 1, 2013)

+1 on both options, but I find Geosetter supports a wider variety of GPS log formats. The EXIF metadata fields it adds are picked up by Lightroom as well as other programs, so you can take advantage of reverse geo-tagging in Lightroom either way.


----------

